# gmbh kit now fitted



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

;D fitted my new gmbh suspension kit this morning took just over 4hrs to fit easier to work on than the cosworth, first impressions totally transforms the car alot more secure on road and no more bouncing was getting to the point of making me sick on long journeys, this kit should have been fitted standard.

fitting shortshifter this week have purchased a uuc one.

brakes going to try ap discs front and rear with pagid blues as first option.

im booked next month for a chip upgrade will let you know results in due course.

see you all next sunday at the Belfry

steve


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

come on Steve, time to get a new sig sorted.

oh and ttiggca seems more than happy with your old wheels!!


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

similar wheels to mine put him in touch with wheelmania birmingham understood sorted out a very good deal i beleive he runs only 255 rears though my tt with 265 used to oversteer bigtime


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Look forward to seeinng you all at the Belfry on sunday and checking out all your improvements 
Cheers
jr


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Love the new sig John...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ditto ;D
Very cool 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Cheers chaps, a very cool cat called Rob O on AS.net did it for me, he is the master ;D
He will do you guys one if you want one, but it aint cheap $60-$120 according on whats required.
Cheers
jr


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Cheers chaps, a very cool cat called Rob O on AS.net did it for me, he is the master ;D
> He will do you guys one if you want one, but it aint cheap $60-$120 according on whats required.
> Cheers
> jr


$120 for 1/2 hours work!!! hes on a good earner!!!

It really isn't that hard to do if you know how and have the correct tools.

If anybody wants one, ill undercut any prices


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

> $120 for 1/2 hours work!!! hes on a good earner!!!
> 
> It really isn't that hard to do if you know how and have the correct tools.
> 
> If anybody wants one, ill undercut any prices


Â£5..... sorted ? ? ? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Â£5..... sorted ? ? ? Â ;D


Â£4.50 since there are a few redundant techies about


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Â£4.50 since there are a few redundant techies about


Im neither a techie or redundant, so ill undercut that aswell!!!!


----------

